# Reputable retailer?



## MRSQ (May 15, 2014)

Hello, if this is in the wrong section admin pls remove and I apologize  

We are not familiar with the Mainland freshwater aquatic retailers so are wondering where is a good reliable place to purchase new tanks and equipment that is in stock? Or even a place that carries tanks/stands that are unique. We are staying near Guildford in Surrey but are not concerned with driving a ways to get to a reputable retailer as our selection in Prince George is sparse to say the least  

Thanks all


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

J & L is good for equipment and supplies.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Paul's Aquarium


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

J&l is great and king eds also has good deals.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> J&l is great and king eds also has good deals.


I agree with Vman ... J&L Aquatics (http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php)and King Ed's (http://www.kingedpet.com/en/) are the first places that I'd go to for tanks & equipment. Both stores are in Burnaby.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Roger's Aquatics has lots of everything you may need. Scott Road & 82 ave. I think.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

MRSQ said:


> Hello, if this is in the wrong section admin pls remove and I apologize
> 
> We are not familiar with the Mainland freshwater aquatic retailers so are wondering where is a good reliable place to purchase new tanks and equipment that is in stock? Or even a place that carries tanks/stands that are unique. We are staying near Guildford in Surrey but are not concerned with driving a ways to get to a reputable retailer as our selection in Prince George is sparse to say the least
> 
> Thanks all


We also carry a few equipment especially if you are looking for planted tank items, LED light, and live stock.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry Charles. I didn't mention you guys.Yes Canadian aquatics is also great. Good deals on leds and live stock. I'm running a 4' led from Charles and love it


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

if you don't mind the used tank, our classfied section is very good place for that as well 

I agree with the most people here... kinged, J&L, Canadian aquatics.. they are all good and I visit them regularly.

I would also check paul's aquatics and rogers. they are the best in Surrey IMO


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to equipment talk section for more visibility. Not a classifieds ad.

Cheers


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> We also carry a few equipment especially if you are looking for planted tank items, LED light, and live stock.


Sorry Charles ...Canadian Aquatics is great as well . I'm a big fan of their LED lights, I've bought 5 of them!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 J&L for products and equipment. Cheap prices hands down! They only have salt water fish though.

+1 for King Eds if you are looking for a tank in stock. They have the most and good pricing as well

+1 for Rogers and Pauls if you are in Surrey. I havnt been to the newly renovated Pauls. Rogers always has the best plant selection.

Aquariums west is neat if you are in the downtown area. Pricey though

+1 for Canadian aquatics. Both Patrick and Charles are great to deal with. Check out their site to see what they have


----------

